# How much water should you be drinking?



## BrotherIron (May 16, 2020)

You’ve been told over and over again that you should drink eight 8-ounce glasses of water every day, but is water consumption really one size fits all? The eight cups a day rule is really just a general guideline, which stems from old research indicating that you should drink one milliliter of water for each calorie consumed. On a 2,000-calorie diet, that amounts to about 64 ounces of water. But what if you’re an athlete consuming 3,000 calories per day, or someone less active nearing closer to 1,200? To calculate your fluid needs more precisely, you must take into account your body size, activity level, and even the air temperature. For example, you may need more fluids when the temperature is very high or very low or when performing strenuous activity. Men may need more water than women because they typically have more muscle mass.

About 55-75 percent of your body weight is made up of water, and losing only 1-2 percent of your body’s water can affect your athletic performance. Losing 10 percent or more can land you in the hospital with heatstroke, or worse. It’s easy to see that maintaining fluid balance is essential, especially among athletes.

Keeping your body well hydrated is essential among athletes because of the role water plays in the regulation of body temperature. Heat evaporates from your body in the form of sweat. One hour of exercise could cause you to lose more than a quart of water in the form of perspiration, depending on how intense the exercise is and the air temperature. When you are not sufficiently hydrated, your body cannot cool itself properly, and you begin to experience the effects of dehydration. This can happen even more quickly on a humid day, because the moisture in the air doesn’t allow your sweat to evaporate as quickly. The symptoms of dehydration are progressive. They begin with thirst, which is why it is often said that by the time you’re thirsty, it’s too late: you are already dehydrated. The next symptom is fatigue, possibly accompanied by cramps, then loss of coordination, weakness and delirium (heat exhaustion and/or heatstroke).

The best way to prevent dehydration is to follow some simple fluid guidelines. For athletes, the eight-cups-a-day rule is a good place to start. Then add 1-3 cups, depending on your activity level. To be sure you are keeping your body’s water in balance, monitor the color of your urine. When you are well hydrated, it should be light to clear unless you are taking supplements, which will darken the color for several hours after consumption.

But you also need to know exactly what to drink and when. For most people, water is a great fluid replenisher. Sometimes, however, you may need to switch to sports drinks to replace electrolytes lost after high-intensity exercise that exceeds 45 minutes.

And let’s face it, drinking water all of the time can get pretty boring. Keep in mind that not all fluid has to come from pure water. Some other choices you might consider to up your fluid intake include fruits, juices, soups and vegetables. One-half cup of lettuce, for example, is 95 percent water by weight. Broccoli is 91 percent water, and a baked potato is 71 percent water.

If you’d rather quench your thirst with a different liquid, reach for decaffeinated drinks caffeine acts as a diuretic, causing your body to lose water. If calories aren’t a concern, 100 percent fruit juice is a good substitute (diluted for less calories, if you prefer). Otherwise, give unsweetened flavored waters or sports drinks a try. Alcoholic beverages also have a diuretic effect, so if you’re enjoying a glass of wine or beer with dinner, make sure to accompany them with water to maintain your hydration status. You’ll thank yourself in the morning!

It may be difficult to train yourself to drink sufficient water at first, but once you make it a habit, it gets much easier. To make the transition go more smoothly, carry a bottle of water with you everywhere you go so that fluid is always close at hand. Yes, you’ll likely have to take more trips to the bathroom throughout the day, but eventually, your bladder will adjust. Most importantly, you could greatly improve your athletic performance and prevent the deadly consequences of dehydration. That’s worth a few more trips down the hall, don’t you think?


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 16, 2020)

Thanks, BI. Definitely not a one size fits all. Just a recommendation, but to be optimal, larger people will need more, others less. Also depends on current health. Usually drinking more when sick.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 16, 2020)

I don' think that there is a clear cut amount of water that everyone should follow. Like stated, there are many variables. Drinking too much can be just as bad as not drinking enough.

I can feel if I become dehydrated. It doesn't happen often but I have a bottle in my hand wherever I go.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 16, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I don' think that there is a clear cut amount of water that everyone should follow. Like stated, there are many variables. Drinking too much can be just as bad as not drinking enough.
> 
> I can feel if I become dehydrated. It doesn't happen often but I have a bottle in my hand wherever I go.



A quick test for me is my hands.  Moving them, opening them and closing them.  Mine have a distinct feel when I'm dehydrated.


----------



## Megatron28 (May 16, 2020)

Just drink when you are thirsty.  Your body knows when it needs water.  This isn't rocket science.  And keep in mind that a lot of your water intake comes from eating food.


----------



## SFGiants (May 16, 2020)

Megatron28 said:


> Just drink when you are thirsty.  Your body knows when it needs water.  This isn't rocket science.  And keep in mind that a lot of your water intake comes from eating food.



Some mistake thirst for hunger


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Some mistake thirst for hunger



Some mistake men for women.


----------



## SFGiants (May 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> Some mistake men for women.



I'm telling you these days it can be hard lol


----------



## Boogieman (May 16, 2020)

Just drink what you need! Men, women alike!!!


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> I'm telling you these days it can be hard lol



Can verify. I watched a video. Didn't stop watching the video. :32 (20):


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 16, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Just drink what you need! Men, women alike!!!



I usually drink as much water as I need! Men & women???
Sometimes you gotta take whts available! Lol


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 16, 2020)

just grabbed a bottle of water. i was asking about this about a month ago and for me i can tell when my water gets low because my muscles cramp more. thats just my way of knowing i need some potassium,sodium and water...i try and listen to my body but still find myself setting alarms to make sure i drink enough.
  i dont think that i get enough water i have still not found the perfect amount but im working on it...


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 16, 2020)

drink till your pee isnt yellow


----------



## BrotherIron (May 17, 2020)

One thing I do with my water is also add salt... pink Himalayan salt or Celtic sea salt.  I also make sure I take in plenty of potassium.


----------



## Ardennes (Jun 1, 2020)

One thing I was told was to make sure you have a drink when you start to feel hungry when you don't think you should be. It's often a dehydration thing. Helped me a lot.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 1, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> A quick test for me is my hands.  Moving them, opening them and closing them.  Mine have a distinct feel when I'm dehydrated.


 funny u say that. i use my wedding ring as my guide...if it slides off easy im dehydrated if its a lil snug i have the proper amount of water... I also seem to be a lil tired if im not getting enough water.
  I keep a tub of electrolytes in my bag in case i get muscle cramps..get a good dose of sodium and potassium. sees to help


----------



## DOOM (Jun 3, 2020)

Two gallons! &#55357;&#56842;


----------

